# Coat color



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

This is little miss no-name (yet) She is a rescue from a bad situation. I know that her mom was a PB white and that her dad was a PB black and tan. What color should I expect her to be when she grows into her coat?



















Right now she has a 'blue' tint to her. Her tan points look more gray.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

It looks like she's going to be a black/cream maybe black/silver color. She's a cutie either way. She's got such a sweet face. If you need name suggestions this is a great place to get them. We love to play the name game here.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! I've been calling her Harleigh, but I don't know if it's going to stick or not.  
I've been googling pictures of GSD puppies and have seen that some of these colors/patterns turn out to be saddles. Is that true?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think she'll have a saddle. She's not blue. Her nose is black. She's a black and tan.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean about some of the colors and patterns turning to to be a saddle.....All puppies that end up being saddles or blanket backs start out looking like your pup. They aren't born with saddles. They start out very dark and get lighter and lighter with age. Puppies from parents with good pigment will be much darker than your puppy and not end up so light colored as adults, but will still have saddles. She'll likely be a VERY faded (lots of light tan) saddle (poorly pigmented) back as an adult.

White is a masking gene, it won't effect the final color of your pup. The parent that was white still has a regular coat pattern genetically, but the white is essentially covering it up so you can't see it. But a pup with that much tan and pale coloring will get VERY light colored as an adult.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

See your in good hands here. I knew the more experienced members would be able to come in and help you.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Hard to tell with pups but regardless she's so sweet and you will love her no matter what color. I like the name Harleigh. My Shepherd that passed away in Dec. was Carleigh.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - This is Jax as a puppy and two others as an adult. She is a blanket back. She didn't have any tan showing behind her ears at this age and the black went a bit further down her legs than your puppy.


























You can see how the pattern developed.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean about some of the colors and patterns turning to to be a saddle.....All puppies that end up being saddles or blanket backs start out looking like your pup. They aren't born with saddles. They start out very dark and get lighter and lighter with age. Puppies from parents with good pigment will be much darker than your puppy and not end up so light colored as adults, but will still have saddles. She'll likely be a VERY faded (lots of light tan) saddle (poorly pigmented) back as an adult.


 That's what I meant. Thank you for putting it correctly! My first GSD was a light tan saddle back. He was awesome. Of course, color has no bearing on temperament. I had him as an adult and never got to see what he looked like as a baby. I think it's amazing the transformation they go through!



> White is a masking gene, it won't effect the final color of your pup. The parent that was white still has a regular coat pattern genetically, but the white is essentially covering it up so you can't see it. But a pup with that much tan and pale coloring will get VERY light colored as an adult.


That's great to know! I can explain every coat and color and pattern in the dachshund world, but this is new to me  It's VERY interesting and I love learning about genetics. Thank you!


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

WOAH! Beautiful!!! What is the difference between a blanket back and a black and tan? (I really hope these questions aren't too ignorant! I truly want to learn!)
Thanks!



Jax08 said:


> OP - This is Jax as a puppy and two others as an adult. She is a blanket back. She didn't have any tan showing behind her ears at this age and the black went a bit further down her legs than your puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A blanket back and a saddle back are BOTH black and tan. Black and tan are the colors. Blanket or saddle is the pattern.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a good page to read for you.

Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My dog's father is white and the bitch was a black and tan saddle back. When he was a puppy he was very dark, much like your pup. My old computer crashed and I had to replace it. All of his puppy pictures are on that hard drive. 

My boy is a long coat. Both of his parents were not. He has been the only offspring that was a LH. He is considered a black and tan with a faded saddle. (As best I can tell!)


----------

